# lake illawarra - kind of beginner



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Hi all. I'm relatively new to kayak fishing. I have done some paddling and a lot of outrigger paddling. I'm upgrading from a transport device (ski outfitted) to a sit in kayak and was after someone (or many people) to paddle with in lake Illawarra. My main areas will be from the entrance to the bridge or Macquarie rivulet mouth. I could go for a trip down minnamurra river too if that's closer to people.

My days are limited to basically Sunday but time is pretty much any time that day. Hoping to get my kayak ready by this Sunday but if I get any interest I will fit my roster around it.

Thanks in advance for any interest,
3G


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Got the yak and getting everything for it tomorrow and Friday. Rod holder's are in. Anyone up for a session this Sunday?


----------

